# Info on "EZ ExitNow" out of Houston



## Rschwa (Sep 14, 2015)

My first Forum post !!  YAY ME !!  Hope I got it into the right category.

1st... I love TUG !  Sold my Timeshare through TUG, and respect the knowledge it provides.
POINT... My 80+ year old Mom tried to sell her timeshare years ago, and got swindled (which is why I joined TUG for my sale).  She was contacted by a Rep from "EZ Exitnow", home office out of Houston, TX, and scheduled a visit without my knowledge.
The Rep traveled from TX to a moderate size town in KY, and met with her.  I found that a little odd since it's off the beaten path.
"Mike" (EZ Exitnow consultant) offered to take the timeshare off her hands - no up-front fees... just a copy of her last paid Maint. Statement, a "Limited Power of Attorney", and a copy of her Deed.
MY red flags are flying, but I know that some Limited POA's are okay, and no up-front money is good.  Still... I worry.

EZ Exitnow only seems to have a history back to mid- or late- last year, and no outstanding BBB complaints.

I have NOT seen any papers on their offer/company (aside from what little is found through an on-line search).

I'm 3000 miles away, and was planning to list her TS on TUG but have been putting it off (bad son).

All I know is the guy gave his name as Mike Garcia, comes out of California, but the company is out of Houston, TX.

Anyone have any background on this company (good or bad), or advice on any Red Flags I might be missing here ??


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2015)

Is there any chance her timeshare has resale value?

If not, chances are that once he has her hooked, he will claim he has a buyer for her for big bucks, but she must pay a bogus fee to close the deal and get the big check.  After she pays the bogus fee, they will ride off into the sunset with her money.

I would have her copy all the papers and snail mail them to you (assuming she isn't computer savvy enough to scan and email them.)

Then, after you go over them with a fine tooth comb, I'd call the guy and do a conference call with him, with your mom.


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2015)

*WHOA!*



Rschwa said:


> My 80+ year old Mom tried to sell her timeshare years ago, and got swindled (which is why I joined TUG for my sale).  She was contacted by a Rep from "EZ Exitnow", home office out of Houston, TX, and scheduled a visit without my knowledge.
> The Rep traveled from TX to a moderate size town in KY, and met with her.  I found that a little odd since it's off the beaten path.
> "Mike" (EZ Exitnow consultant) offered to take the timeshare off her hands - no up-front fees... just a copy of her last paid Maint. Statement, a "Limited Power of Attorney", and a copy of her Deed.
> MY red flags are flying, but I know that some Limited POA's are okay, and no up-front money is good.  Still... I worry. <snip>



Your concerns are both admirable and likely very well founded. It is indeed *very* strange that your mother was contacted out of the blue *and*  that anyone from an obscure, unknown "timeshare exit" entity would ever travel from afar just to meet with *one* person for *one* timeshare. Think about it --- the math just plain doesn't work in terms of financial cost / benefit in doing that, which leads directly to my next thought and concern...

Phishing / identity theft / bank account access attempt?  I would gently but quite pointedly inquire of Mom if in the course of this "meeting" she may possibly have (however innocently) provided *any* personal information to this "visitor Mike" (e.g., her driver's license, social security number, any bank account info (e.g., showed him any cancelled checks or perhaps wrote any check in any amount?), any credit card or other account number or statement in sight or overtly shown, etc. 

Sadly, elder fraud is not at all uncommon and I for one don't *at all* like the "aroma" of what you have described above so far --- *particularly* since, by your own account, your mother already succumbed to a previous, costly timeshare scam and her name may very well still reside on a "sucker list" maintained by hungry parasites of ill intent. 

You should promptly get more specific detail about any documents or information which may have been signed or inadvertently released in the course of this "meeting". 
In any scenario, you *know* the "ask" (i.e., for money) *will* surely occur. This whole matter needs to be promptly nipped in the bud --- and sooner rather than later. 
There is no "free, easy exit" from timeshare ownership and this is *not* the way to cleanly or reliably part company with her timeshare ownership, *whatever* it may be.


----------



## Rschwa (Sep 15, 2015)

So far it looks like she (we) are still in the safe zone, but I like the way you both are thinking.  I had similar issues pop up in my mind, so at least I know I'm on the right track with my concerns.

DeniseM - I don't know if her TS has a decent resale value, but I will be checking.  It's a VERY popular destination for the IN, KY, IL, and OH travelers so I'm sure I'll have no problem finding a buyer once I get it listed on TUG ;-)

theo - So far Mom still has her wits about her, and is a darn good skeptic.  No documents were shown or shared (except his business card and pamphlet).  She listened to his spiel, told him that she wouldn't do anything without talking to me first, then walked him to the door.  He said he had a few other appointments in the area, and was going to be around until 9/17 if she or I wanted to discuss it further.

I'm sure her name is still on the "sucker list"... she gets a few calls a month from "cash up front" companies.  She's getting pretty good at politely hanging up on them.

Since I have better/safer options for freeing her from her contract on a limited budget, I'm gonna tell her to pass on this and not accept another meeting.

Thanks for the replies, advice, cautions, and helping confirm my suspicions on this.  If somebody replies later with a 5-star rating for this company based on personal experience (highly doubtful), I "MAY" give them a second glance - but I prefer to be safe, rather than sorry.

Time to be the "Good Son" and get that TUG listing entered :-D


----------



## theo (Sep 15, 2015)

Rschwa said:


> Time to be the "Good Son" and get that TUG listing entered :-D



Your listing efforts will be facilitated considerably by learning in advance (and then overtly reporting in your listing-to-be) whether there is a resort-imposed "transfer fee" and, if so, the dollar amount of same and exactly who will be expected to pay it (i.e., grantor-to-be Mom or the grantee-to-be recipient) in your future transaction.

You will also be well served by clearly describing the unit size (1BR /1BA, 2BR/2BA, etc.), whether the week is "fixed" (if so, specifiy week number) or "floating" (if "float" period is defined or restricted, define same specifically). Annual or biennial or triennial use? Last known (CY2015) maintenance fee amount? If it's a fixed unit / week, identifying the specific floor (and mentioning the presence or absence of any elevator on site) is also useful information for anyone with mobility challenges or concerns. 
If there are associated "points" of any form or flavor (RCI, etc.) with the ownership, be sure to identify the points by both name and number right up front.

Figure on about $175--$200 for closing costs (if using an outfit like LT Transfers) to handle obtaining estoppel, preparing and recording new deed, resort notification after closing is completed.  Give some thought to who will be responsible for those closing costs (which, btw, are cost completely unrelated to and distinctly different from the previously mentioned resort "transfer fee", if a transfer fee is even imposed at the facility at issue).  

If you cover all the pertinent details right "up front" and dot the "i's" and cross the "t's" in your imminent listing, you won't have to take the time to find missing relevant info later or waste time answering the exact same questions over and over (and over) again from (hopefully multiple) interested parties.  Good luck, Good son!


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 16, 2015)

Your mother needs to cancel the limited power of attorney to "Mike" and instead give it to you so that you can expedite  the sale or deedback of her timeshare.
"Mike" needs to be out of the picture ASAP.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Sep 16, 2015)

hudshut said:


> Your mother needs to cancel the limited power of attorney to "Mike" and instead give it to you so that you can expedite  the sale or deedback of her timeshare.
> "Mike" needs to be out of the picture ASAP.



As *I* read the above, Mom never signed anything with "Mike" and accordingly, there is nothing to cancel. In short, it seems that "Mike" is *already* out of the picture.

There doesn't really need to be *any* Power of Attorney executed if the "Good Son" merely acts as the conduit for all communications regarding this timeshare. 
The closing entity can / will send a new deed to Mom for signature as "grantor" once a new *valid* "grantee" has been vetted and is ready to become the new owner.


----------

